# Totally cheated over the weekend...



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi, guys. Dang I totally cheated over the weekend and now I'm paying for it. I went to the Mall of America with a friend and didn't even try to stay on the diet. I'm so dang constipated (sorry I know too much information) now. I haven't had a BM since Monday and even then it was a very small amount. I've tried stool softeners, fiber pills, increase my water, mineral oil (didn't get much done because I kept gagging). Over my lunch hour I went out and bought raisin, prunes and dates. I also called my GI doctor's nurse to see if there was anything else I could do. My lower tummy is starting to get not really sore but it feels funny, kind of "full".


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry you feel that way







As for the cheating, I'm sure you'll get back on track







. I hate that bloated feeling too.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

whoa-that doesn't sound like fun! Hope you'll be back on track soon!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... that stinks... i hate when that happens.. my mom always told me to get fiber.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

With fiber pills you need to drink a lot of water. The water up there was really gross and I didn't have access to bottled water. I normally drink at least 64oz of water a day. I think I drank like 16oz of water (at the most) or Sat and Sun. I did drink other stuff but not enough.

I'm hoping something works soon because this sucks. On the internet it says if constipation last 2 weeks call your doctor. Its only been 3 days and I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Try that spinkle Benefiber stuff!!! It really works!
Also try walking...exercising...it worked when I had that problem when I was pregnant!!!!! (I know you are not pregnant though...didn't mean that...







)







Good luck! I know it's miserable...and then you get the follow up problem of "the roids" if it gets too bad!









**What a great thread THIS is!!







Where is JOE?!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know I really thought about it before posting this.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

:excl: :excl: There is a lot of "TMI" points in here...read at your own will!!! :excl: :excl: 

Through my adventure with WW I have learned that you can over do it on fiber. 
It's not fun, TRUST ME! Keep drinking water. I went for a whole week, I had been to the doctor, I was in so much pain.. if it is really really bad don't "strain" (sorry) because you may have a blockage. 

First try Milk of Magnisia (SP?) I find that if I can't go for two-three days I take a little of this and it gets going.... 


HAHA, I think it's so funny to talk about "Taboo" topics like this one. If the MofMag doesn't work, and sometimes it doesn't (I had to go and get a fleet and it wasn't the swallowing kind)..... it did the trick. The package said 1/2 hour... I couldn't even make it out of the bathroom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I discovered that I was right before... I don't like raisins. Onto prunes.

Edit: Yuck! Don't like those either.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it a woman problem to not be able to go??? cause i know a lot of my friends have the same problems... but my bf has never heard of it.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I know that I created my problems by myself...








Since I was little I have had REAL issues with public restrooms, so I would "hold it" well.. that just causes problem.. I'm now dealing with those.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 2 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Is it a woman problem to not be able to go???  cause i know a lot of my friends have the same problems... but my bf has never heard of it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I can't find it now but I looked constipation up on the internet earlier and it said that women seem to have the problem more often the men. But anyone can get constipated.

Edit: Found the website.


> Who gets constipated?
> 
> According to the 1996 National Health Interview Survey, about 3 million people in the United States have frequent constipation. Those reporting constipation most often are women and adults age 65 and over. Pregnant women may have constipation, and it is a common problem following childbirth or surgery.
> 
> Constipation is one of the most common gastrointestinal complaints in the United States, resulting in about 2 million doctor visits annually. However, most people treat themselves without seeking medical help, as is evident from the millions of dollars Americans spend on laxatives each year.[/B]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 2 2005, 03:05 PM
> *Since I was little I have had REAL issues with public restrooms, so I would "hold it" well.. that just causes problem.. I'm now dealing with those.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I hear that!!! Still, I refuse to use a public bathroom. I swear my bladder is gonna explode one day!! I caused my own probs too


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Mar 2 2005, 02:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that!!! Still, I refuse to use a public bathroom. I swear my bladder is gonna explode one day!! I caused my own probs too








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39315
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have this problem until I lived in the dorm my freshman year of college and had community bathrooms. You were forced to use the public restroom. Girls would bring in a walkman and it really does help to listen to the music and block out the idea that you are in a public restroom. I also worked at a summer camp and shared my bathroom (with no door...just a shower curtian) with 8 7-year old girls! I would go only after the girls went to bed or before they woke up. I had a fear those little girls would all barge in on me and I just couldn't go!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

One of my daughters was so peculiar about the bathroom that she would check out of school to come home to go. Her senior year, she attended a small, private school about ten minutes from our home, and she just signed out when she needed to. I think the school pretty much let her do what she wanted to since she was a "good kid" otherwise. Now that she is the mother of two, she is finding that you visit every public bathroom in your outings with them and potty training.
Funny thing though, this child rode her bike all over Alaska when she was 15, and thought nothing of stopping on the side of the road, then catching up with the group. She even went out by her tent one night at Denali, only to learn that there was a polar bear sighting there within the time she was out. Is there any reason some of us have grey hair?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, that's shitty!







I hope u feel better Lexi's mom.







Increased water and exercising should help.







I am also one who won't use a public bathroom. When I am on the floor during clinicals, sometimes I get too busy to take a pee break, then when I get home my bladder literally hurts cause I held it over 12 hours.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope you feel better soon and get some relief!! 

*don't hold your bladder to long guys, you can get a bladder infection...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Mar 2 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I used to have this problem until I lived in the dorm my freshman year of college and had community bathrooms.  You were forced to use the public restroom.  Girls would bring in a walkman and it really does help to listen to the music and block out the idea that you are in a public restroom.  I also worked at a summer camp and shared my bathroom (with no door...just a shower curtian) with 8 7-year old girls!  I would go only after the girls went to bed or before they woke up.  I had a fear those little girls would all barge in on me and I just couldn't go!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39317*


[/QUOTE]
That's exactly why I didn't dorm...it's pathetic, but true. I spent most of my years in college driving the 60 miles between school and home. Public toilets are a serious phobia of mine. My bf lives 50 miles away, so I'm used to taking drives...I'm lucky that Peanut loves car rides, I hope my new pup will like car rides too.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Go eat a banana! HAHA...I hope you feel better girl. Your body is use to healthy stuff now!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pumpkin is pretty good for this kind of problem.. it's loaded with fiber. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Mar 2 2005, 06:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I completely understand that! In fact, while I was in China, I held it for 36 hours because I was on a train and the only bathroom on the train had feces running down all four walls.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39382
[/B][/QUOTE]
OHHH!! When did you go to China? My ex went to China for a vacation, and I was so jealous that I couldn't go with him, but he did warn me about the bathroom situations in mainland China :new_Eyecrazy: , so I felt better about staying in the states!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 2 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Hi, guys. Dang I totally cheated over the weekend and now I'm paying for it. I went to the Mall of America with a friend and didn't even try to stay on the diet. I'm so dang constipated (sorry I know too much information) now. I haven't had a BM since Monday and even then it was a very small amount. I've tried stool softeners, fiber pills, increase my water, mineral oil (didn't get much done because I kept gagging). Over my lunch hour I went out and bought raisin, prunes and dates. I also called my GI doctor's nurse to see if there was anything else I could do. My lower tummy is starting to get not really sore but it feels funny, kind of "full".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39287*


[/QUOTE]
No joke...eat a big burrito with rice, white rice, always works!

~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i hope u dont listen to everyone! bananas and rice cause constipation! so be careful







hope ur not still blocked up..and hope u didnt make it worse. here is a snippet from the web:
Foods that may worsen constipation can include: 

1. Dairy products, i.e. milk, cheese, ice cream. 

2. Bananas

3. Rice or rice cereal

4. Pastas

5. Corn

6. White breads

7. Potatoes


Dietary measures include increasing fluid intake and dietary residue. Examples of fluids or foods to add or increase in your child's diet include, but are not limited to:


Fluids: 
1. Water - most important. Drink enough to maintain clear or light yellow urine.


2. Fruit juices, i.e. prune, pear, plum, pineapple, peach, papaya, apricot, orange, or apple.


Foods: 
1. Vegetables, either raw or cooked (eat the peels as often as you can).

2. Fruits (eat the peels as often as you can).

3. Bran cereal, bran muffins, raisin bran.

good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 2 2005, 10:52 PM
> *well i hope u dont listen to everyone!  bananas and rice cause constipation!  so be careful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I thought bananas were bad for this problem too...but didn't want to say anything without making sure...ha ha...

Maybe the rice came in because if you go and eat a big meal of mexican food...ya always gotta go....


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry you are having such pain. 



> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Mar 2 2005, 04:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I used to have this problem until I lived in the dorm my freshman year of college and had community bathrooms. You were forced to use the public restroom. Girls would bring in a walkman and it really does help to listen to the music and block out the idea that you are in a public restroom. I also worked at a summer camp and shared my bathroom (with no door...just a shower curtian) with 8 7-year old girls! I would go only after the girls went to bed or before they woke up. I had a fear those little girls would all barge in on me and I just couldn't go!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39317
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have a problem with public rest rooms too and I would never go in high school. I would hold it till I got home and it hurt so badly. I think I did permanent damage because now that I'm older I have to go just about every 5 mins. some days. Last night I was watching a TV show and I had to go pee at every commercial. And it's not like I just had to go a little, it actually was starting to hurt I had to go so bad. That's how some of my days are, and then others I don't have to go for hours.
In college I only had to share a bathroom with 4 other girls my first year and 2 other girls my second year. Since it was just us (and our occasional guests) we were good friends and I didn't care so much. Plus we had a cleaning lady that cleaned it every week day. The boys always wanted to use our bathroom (there were 6 boys that had to share their own bathroom in our suite) but we never let them. If they wanted to get their bathroom all dirty and nasty that was their fault and they weren't going to do it to ours! 
Sometimes I have no choice but to go in a public place so I just put lots of toilet paper on the seat and go that way. I never hover because I am a bad aim and always get it on the seat and even once on my pants! I just look for the cleanest stall and wrap away in toilet paper lol. I love it when the cleaning crew is still cleaning or just left. I find the toilet that they just cleaned! I bet they hate that lol. I won't poop in a public place though. If I have to go bad enough I make my husband drive home so I can go and then we go back out again. And on our long trips to NC or NY I just hold it till we get there.

Ever see the commercial with the woman in the boat with her husband (or the one on the double decker tour buss with her husband), and the song starts to sing “gotta go...gotta go...gotta go...gotta go...gotta go, gotta go, gotta go right now!” And she says “I gotta go now!” And runs off to go pee. That's what I feel like sometimes! But I think I am in denial or overreacting because I am too young to have overactive bladder. Sometimes I can go all night without waking up to go pee, but other times I wake up 2-4 times a night just to go. It's so frustrating to look at the clock and see I've only been sleeping an hour or so. Or even worse when I wake up an hour before the alarm is going to go off!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I finally was able to go yesterday. I feel SO much better now. No joke the nurse called just as I was walking out of my bathroom. They want me to work up to taking the make of the fiber pills. The ones I have now consider 2 pills a dose, 8 pills a day is the max. I've been taking 2 pills a day, so they want me to start taking 4 pills for a few days, then go to 6 for a few days and then to 8. I think I'm going to have to start drinking 96 oz (3 of my water bottles) of water a day. I might go out an get some more of my water bottles so that one is always clean. Right now I have one of those at work and a generic at home. I might pick up another one. I'm going to try to drink 32oz (1 bottle) of water in the AM, another in the afternoon, and a 3rd in the evening. My main problem is going to be the weekends. I have a tendency to not drink enough water.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 3 2005, 10:13 AM
> *Ever see the commercial with the woman in the boat with her husband (or the one on the double decker tour buss with her husband), and the song starts to sing “gotta go...gotta go...gotta go...gotta go...gotta go, gotta go, gotta go right now!”  And she says “I gotta go now!”  And runs off to go pee.  That's what I feel like sometimes!  But I think I am in denial or overreacting because I am too young to have overactive bladder.  Sometimes I can go all night without waking up to go pee, but other times I wake up 2-4 times a night just to go.  It's so frustrating to look at the clock and see I've only been sleeping an hour or so.  Or even worse when I wake up an hour before the alarm is going to go off!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39530*


[/QUOTE]
Ha!!! My bf says that 'gotta go...' song is my theme song!! He says he hasn't had a good night sleep since we met, with me getting up to pee every hour. He still makes fun of me because I couldn't pee at his house until like 5 months into our relationship.
















Glad you're feeling better Lexi's mom. This is quite a topic you got started here


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 2 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Hi, guys. Dang I totally cheated over the weekend and now I'm paying for it. I went to the Mall of America with a friend and didn't even try to stay on the diet. I'm so dang constipated (sorry I know too much information) now. I haven't had a BM since Monday and even then it was a very small amount. I've tried stool softeners, fiber pills, increase my water, mineral oil (didn't get much done because I kept gagging). Over my lunch hour I went out and bought raisin, prunes and dates. I also called my GI doctor's nurse to see if there was anything else I could do. My lower tummy is starting to get not really sore but it feels funny, kind of "full".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39287*


[/QUOTE]


try milanta gas pills they will help take 2


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad to hear you are feeling better

I'm bad for drinking water as well. If I drink a lot I feel like I'm drowning.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I guess you are right...when you eat mexican food with rice you do poop. So sorry to have given you wrong information. Just wanted to let you know what works for me.

I am so happy somebody found what not to eat...

I bet you feel as light as a feather now!









~Elegant


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Mar 3 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I guess you are right...when you eat mexican food with rice you do poop. So sorry to have given you wrong information.  Just wanted to let you know what works for me.
> 
> I am so happy somebody found what not to eat...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wonder if it might be the beans that make you go with mexican food. I know beans are packed with fiber. Also it could be the greese (SP? that looks funny???).


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Mar 3 2005, 06:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if it might be the beans that make you go with mexican food. I know beans are packed with fiber. Also it could be the greese (SP? that looks funny???).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39751
[/B][/QUOTE]
 grease









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't believe eating a banana makes you more constipated! I WONT believe it! LOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What a topic I started!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 4 2005, 12:02 PM
> *I can't believe eating a banana makes you more constipated!  I WONT believe it!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39844*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hey buttercloud&noriko..why dont u perform an experiment for us hhehhe....eat 2 bunches of bananas and get back with us with the results!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 4 2005, 11:28 AM
> *hey buttercloud&noriko..why dont u perform an experiment for us hhehhe....eat 2 bunches of bananas and get back with us with the results!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ROTFL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 4 2005, 01:02 PM
> *I can't believe eating a banana makes you more constipated!  I WONT believe it!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39844*


[/QUOTE]

It does, give it try. If you have the opposite problem. Rice banana's and apple juice are really helpful for binding. At least that is what I was told from my doctors.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Mar 4 2005, 01:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39863
[/B][/QUOTE]

you guys kill me and make me laugh so hard


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Mar 4 2005, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does, give it try. If you have the opposite problem. Rice banana's and apple juice are really helpful for binding. At least that is what I was told from my doctors.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39864
[/B][/QUOTE]


apple juice?! I had always heard the opposite about that!!!!







I guess everyone's body is different!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 4 2005, 12:28 PM
> *hey buttercloud&noriko..why dont u perform an experiment for us hhehhe....eat 2 bunches of bananas and get back with us with the results!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Yeah! Why don't you do that!!!????


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 4 2005, 02:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


apple juice?! I had always heard the opposite about that!!!!







I guess everyone's body is different!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39866
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep , when I was in the hospital for food poisoning, That all they would give me apple juices banana Popsicles and tea. I think when it comes down to it it really depends on the person as well. Something's react different for each person. 
My husband an i ate the same food and I ended up in the hospital for a week and 3 days,







he just felt nauseous.
Go figure he never gets sick.b


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 4 2005, 11:28 AM
> *hey buttercloud&noriko..why dont u perform an experiment for us hhehhe....eat 2 bunches of bananas and get back with us with the results!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

YOU GO EAT A BANANA! LOL

Man, everytime I get a lil irregular, all I gotta do is eat a banana!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Mar 4 2005, 02:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GO EAT A BANANA! LOL

Man, everytime I get a lil irregular, all I gotta do is eat a banana!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39918
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was told to eat bananas last time I got "bound up"....WORKED FOR ME!!!!


----------

